# You're out at this hour?!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was going by the place I normally go by to see the pigeons in the early morning but it was almost pitch black. Then I saw this group of gray mass under the parking lot light I normally put food under. It was the pigeons! They were up that early feeding on what I had put out the night before and it was still dark almost like it was nighttime. They never did that before. Usually they'll wait until the sun comes out.

I have noticed that other people haven't been coming around as much to give them treats so maybe that's why they were out there like that. I guess the high prices of everything are affecting the birds' people friends.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sure the high prices does affect some people. I almost had a heart attack when I went to buy my pigeon food. 
Poor babies, they must have been hungry to be up so early.

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Garye,

I've seen them come down from their roost when it is getting dark also.

They also seem a bit more eager before it rains.

Larry


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

A scoop of corn and peas added to your regular mix would help them maintain weight and stay warm.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It does seem unusual, but when I was doing some work in Edinburgh, Scotland there was a ledge where it was never completely dark, and the poor ol' pigeons were quite often down checking out discarded fries or burger roll. 

Mine outside are certainly up and ready before it is really light in the morning, stomping on the windowsill ... I think they are waiting for breakfast.

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well it did surprise me to see them out at that hour. I didn't know that there were others that did so too. Your place must be a fascinating place if there are pigeons hanging around peeking in through windows, tapping to get your attention, John. You probably could take some funny pictures of them trying to get your attention. 

Boy would I love to see them!


----------

